# Happy Birthday....to me



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

Today is June 15th and it is my birthday. While I am saying Yeah and happy that I made another year this day has been a little hard. 
The first call I got this morning was from my STBXH to wish me a happy birthay. Of all the firsts he was it. That was hard because for the past 4 years he was the 1st one to tell me that. I had to have a 2 minute cry session b/c I missed that.

Most of my friends are out of town so we are planning something next weekend. I thought about going to Olive Garden and treating myself but traffic was bad and I wasn't sure if I could handle sitting there by myself having dinner in that restaurant. I just bought a chocolate cake instead!
It didn't help that I just finished watching Kim from Atlanta Housewives get married. Amazing the wedding vows & promises we make on that day then some time later those words seem to disappear.

Oh well, off to get a slice of cake and think of something positive! Happy Birthday to Me!:smthumbup:


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, sweetie. Happy Birthday to you! Some years just suck, but they lead us to years that do not suck.

Hang in there.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I think we need to get a birthday list going so that we can be the first to wish Happy Birthday, so others will not have to go through what you did...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy birthday, hun!!! Big hugs to you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Bitter+Sweet said:


> Today is June 15th and it is my birthday. Happy Birthday to Me!:smthumbup:


Me, too!!!
I'm stuck on a ship out in the South Atlantic Ocean, working.

Birthday (((hugs))) from me.

Keep your chin up, things will get better. Never give up.:smthumbup:


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday. I hope you made a good wish!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

DanF said:


> Me, too!!!
> I'm stuck on a ship out in the South Atlantic Ocean, working.
> 
> Birthday (((hugs))) from me.
> ...



Happy Birthday to you my fellow Gemini! I will eat a piece of cake for you! :toast:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Bitter+Sweet said:


> Happy Birthday to you my fellow Gemini! I will eat a piece of cake for you! :toast:


German Chocolate?


----------



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

Happy birthday! Hang in there!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy birthday sug!
Well look at that.... out of all the grief and fights you've had, he still cared enough to wish you a happy birthday. It may not seem like it now but there is still a good man in there somewhere. Maybe, you get to see again in a few years when he's learned a few things from life. 

I know I was very hurt by my WW's affair and divorce for the OM, but I still called her on her birthday, it really made her day. I plan on wishing her a happy birthday next year too. Not because I want her back as my wife, because we were best friends and try as I might I can't forget her. Who knows their affair could be over by then and she may really appreciate the selfless gesture.


----------

